# Colorings o: (hate that word)



## OmerMe (May 5, 2009)

BLARGH
Got nothing to write here.
Thought I'd open a topic for my colorings (and maybe some other doodles).
So here a link to my DA account:
http://omerme.deviantart.com/
Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Juggernaut and Zangief are done using a tablet, the others are with a mouse, and I'm still new to this)
Working on a Darkstalkers coloring now D;

And just two quick doodles I made yesterday and today:
http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/9507/athingy.png
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6016/athingy2.png


----------



## dobz (May 5, 2009)

OMFG I love it!!!






you've done some nice sketches there


----------



## OmerMe (May 5, 2009)

XD thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I like the Smoker one too.
Well, kinda. xD could've done better (maybe I'll redo it later on)


----------



## dobz (May 5, 2009)

my sigs just some crappy banner i made playing aroung in Gimp

i'd like to see your redone version then


----------



## OmerMe (May 5, 2009)

When I say maybe I'll redo it, it means MAYBE I'll do it in like a month or two xD


----------



## dobz (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Sp33der (May 6, 2009)

Niiiiiiccceee man love it


----------



## OmerMe (May 22, 2009)

Thanks.

Deviantart gallery updated with a Darkstalkers coloring.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 22, 2009)

Wow, those a are pretty nice. Keep up the good work.

HAHA HE SAID COLORING WHAT A NOOB!


----------



## OmerMe (May 23, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## iPikachu (May 24, 2009)

i wan a tablet >


----------



## OmerMe (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay, a bump from the 3rd page. o:
I uploaded a few more things to the DA account, I like the last thing I uploaded.
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 23, 2009)

I all ways wanted to go to Israel...
But anyways your artwork Is awesome.


----------

